# Spot the Violation!



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

OK, let's see who can tell me what's wrong here: :laughing:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

No violation, they are not under US law, no OSHA.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

that's one brave (or stupid) man.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

*thats easy....no hard had!!!
*


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> that's one brave (or stupid) man.


 I'd say stupid.


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

Nah, he just forgot to tie the ladder off.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Kevin J said:


> Nah, he just forgot to tie the ladder off.


Which one? :whistling2:


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Which one? :whistling2:


Take your pick.:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Kevin J said:


> Take your pick.:laughing:


The third one, then.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

no gfci on his cord


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

id pay to watch that on a windy day


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Clearly the star does not match the structure.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

The guy at the top is going "commando" :laughing:


----------



## Shado (Jan 1, 2009)

Celtic said:


> The guy at the top is going "commando" :laughing:


Damn Celtic....TMI!!!! LMAO!

The star was mounted and wired on the wrong monument....hence the extra ladders......


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

That pic can't be real. :no:

There is no way they could set up an extension ladder from a bucket like that.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> That pic can't be real. :no:
> 
> There is no way they could set up an extension ladder from a bucket like that.


 
Oh yes they could..........got a guy I work with and some of the pics he brings back when he visits home (and tht would be in INDIA!!!!)are just redonculous. We all have great laughs, even he can't believe some of the stuff they do!!!:laughing::laughing:


----------

